# My son's new microskiff



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is a post my son put on the FS forum today. 


My Great Grandfather passed away a year ago December. My father used to fish with him in his old 1955 14' Orlando Clipper. After he passed away, my Dad decided it would be a good first boat for me, so he had Brian at Line-X totally redo the boat. 
This is what it looked like when Brian picked it up:

























Sandblasted








Deck cut

















Pick a color (teal - hull, light grey - inside)

















Line - X Done!!! (the grey hatches will be replaced by white ones unless we can find a grey 9x24 anchor hatch, bilge pump installed, a helm seat cushion will be added, front casting platform, and removable trolling motor) The hatches haven't even been screwed in yet, but we wanted to test it.

















My Dad installed a 1997 15 HP Johnson short shaft, and bought a new trailer.

















Anchor locker









Storage hatch with liner (other hatch has no liner and goes under the deck)









Front deck



































Were off!









Trolling









First fish on









Released in memory of you Big Papa!









We stopped and threw some crankbaits, then this girl showed up (between 5 and 6 lbs)!









My first solo run

























It's going to float very shallow in the Lagoon.









Thanks Brian, and everyone at Line-X!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

[smiley=bravo.gif]

Great job. You might even be winner of oldest boat on the forum [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

It's a great boat with some beautiful lines and you should be thrilled to own such a wonderful part of your family's history. It's great to see such a young boy at the helm of an old boat too! Even more fun to see him holding that monster bass! WOW! Keep up the great posts. 
Thresh


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

What a great story! The boat is beautiful! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
A proud day for Grandpa, Son and Grandson.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats, amazing work done. It's nice to keep A true Classic in the family.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice resurrection. 

Is he a member here yet? Would love to see some fishing reports from that boat.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

WOW! Not just a boat, but a family tradition! Incredible! May she bring you many years of memories! 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

super cool for sure. 

btw it that his truck too?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

That Rocks !

Brings a tear to the eye ! 

Dave


----------



## Gartooth (Mar 18, 2008)

Really cool.

Any estimate of how much weight the Line-X added? Looked online but could not find a weight per square foot (1/4" thickness) for the material. Does it dampen the aluminum sound quite a bit?

Those old v-bows are cool. Love it!

Casey


----------



## RSCeranic (Jun 1, 2008)

I love seeing a father son project! That boat will keep him on the water and out of trouble. Great job dad!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow, that's a great looking boat! I was/am kicking around the spray-on bedliner on my rig, just outside my price range for now. Looks great though. Should queit it down considerably, as well as eliminate any leaks. So, how much did it set you back for the inside and out spray job?

I'm really gonna need to post some pics of mine. I have a 1952 12' Mirrocraft. Oldie but a goodie!

-Brian


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats great, it's always nice to keep these boats in the family. This was the same way I started out. Great job dad keep it up this is a great way to bond with your son.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Besides keeping a classic floating and improving the design, what a great tribute to your family. I think your GG'Pa is sitting right along side you all with a big 'ol smile on his face.

If you can't find a grey hatch you might could try plastic paint like for yard furniture. I used it on my table and chairs and it bonds really well. Don't get bug repellent on it though. Either way the white looks okay to me it kinda matches the cooler.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

My parents did the same thing for me when I was about his age. I had an '85 Sea Nymph 14m with a 20 mariner on it and they gave me a handheld VHF I'd have to check in on every couple hours. I would spend any day it wasnt storming out on the water. My friends and I would go out and kneeboard or tube behind it, fish, pick up summer girls... kept me out of trouble, mostly ;D Congrats on the new ride, it should treat you right for the summer!!


----------



## igoswoop (Nov 12, 2007)

I've been kicking around the idea of getting one of these for awhile now. I know they ride great, even in a bit of chop but how stable are they? I'm curious if I'd be doing a balancing act if I were up on that casting deck trying to throw a flyrod....

Very nice job


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind replies. We took it out Sat and Sun.

I have literally fished in that boat a hundreds times, and it was one noisy slapping hull.
I AM AMAZED how the hull slap has gone to basically nothing with the addition of the Line-X. It did add someweight, but the deck was most of the weight. 

The boat also had a tendency to squat prior to the refurb, but with the deck, it floats very level. Look at where the built in spray rail is aft in some of the trailer pictures, and then look at the last picture of him in the water. The boat has to draft 3" max. The deck really helped balace the boat. I look forward to the first lagoon trip. Going to install pole holders this next week.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

This mean your going to sell the Egret?  

Just kidding Rob.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That is a wonderful story and congrats on a beautiful "new" ride young man!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Wonder if he will give it to his son ?

Great story and job on that boat.


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

As far as selling the Egret, (he's got his n ow, I have mine) 

I will be borroing his though for the lagoon!

As far as stablilty, it is tippy, but you get used to it pretty quick, and throwing a fly rod in shallow water would be e easy. I am going to install a forward casting platform and quick release trolling motor so he (and I ) have a seat when bass fishing to work the troller from.


----------



## UCFishin19 (Jan 14, 2008)

Way to rock the moded aluminum skiff, my dad and I have re-done two ourselves and their awesome! catch big fish...Go Knights!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> As far as selling the Egret, (he's got his n ow, I have mine)
> 
> I will be borroing his though for the lagoon!
> 
> As far as stablilty, it is tippy, but you get used to it pretty quick, and *throwing a fly rod in shallow water* would be e easy. I am going to install a forward casting platform and quick release trolling motor so he (and I ) have a seat when bass fishing to work the troller from.



Why would you do that? If you don't want the fly rod, I'd take it. 













 lol


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

seams someone else has a Dreamboat too... ;D If you get FS Mag you'll see Robbie and his Dreamboat!

Congrats!


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

> First fish on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking out, big papa! Boat's got some mojo!



Is that in Maitland?


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

good eyes! It is Lake Destiny.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> good eyes! It is Lake Destiny.


That would be a good name for the boat, "Destiny"


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

> > good eyes! It is Lake Destiny.
> 
> 
> That would be a good name for the boat, "Destiny"



I like that!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Robby,

I reviewed all the photos. I will call you tomorrow with a few questions for the carbon fiber CastingPillar.

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

How's the bass fishing been?


----------

